# تعلم ما هى لغة ال vhdl ?



## MIDOMIND (1 يونيو 2009)

*( الموضوع منقول للأمانة )
*​
*مقدمة عن ال VHDL
*


هي اختصار لـ*VHSIC HDL* و هي اختصار لـ
_*V*ery *H*igh *S*peed *I*ntegrated *C*ircuit *H*ardware *D*escription *L*anguage_ 

وهي تعني _لغة توصيف العتاد للدارات المتكاملة ذات السرعات المرتفعة جدا_.
*و لغة VHDL* هي لغة برمجة قياسية صممت من قبل وزارة دفاع الولايات المتحدة حيث تستعمل في وصف، وتصميم، ومحاكاة دارات VHSIC. أصبحت منذ عام 1987 إحدى مقايس IEEE و تمت مراجعتها في عام 1997.
تتيح هذه اللغة توصيف التوازي و الترابط بالإضافة للتعبير المفصل و المباشر للزمن و تسمح ايضا بتوصيف الدارات التماثلية لكنها غالبا ما تستخدم في تصميم دارات FPGA.
VHDL مقتبسة من لغة *Ada* في المفهوم العام كالرموز و المصفوفات أحادية البعد وتركيب العبارات وبناءها وهي غير حساسة لحالة الأحرف وهناك الكثير من الميزات غير موجودة في لغة *Ada* كمجموعة من التعليمات البوليانية التي تتضمن *NAND,NOR* مثلا وتمثيل العمليات الشائعة في البنية التعاودية مباشرة. وتسمح *VHDL* بإدخال المصفوفات في اتجاهين تصاعدي وتنازلي لأن كلا الا صطلاحين يستخدم في الـ *HardWare* ،والنسخة المعدلة الأولى من الـ *VHDL* تتضمن مجال واسع من أنواع البانات كالنوع العددي(الصحيح والحقيقي)والمنطقي(البولياني والبتي)والنوع الحرفي والوقت ومصفوفة من النوع البتي التي تسمى الشعاع البتي والمصفوفة من نوع المحارف التي تسمى الشعاع السلسلة.
لغة *VHDL* هي لغة متعددة وعامة تماماً وعلى الرغم من أنها تتطلب برنامج محاكاة لتشغيل كود البرنامج فإنه يمكنها أن تقرأ وتكتب ملفات على كمبيوتر مضيف ،إن *VHDL* تسمح بتوصيف النظام المتزامن (الأجزاء المقدمة بواسطة سلوك عملها مع بعضها البعض بنفس الوقت )وهي غير محببة كثيراً من لغات أخرى كلغة الـ Basic *، pascal ،* c أو لغات التجميع التي تسمع على مستوى شيفرة الآلة بشكل متعاقب تعليمة واحدة كل مرة لكل بنيان . وعندما يترجم نموذج *VHDL* إلى بوابات وأسلاك التي تكون منظمة على جهاز منطقي قابل للبرمجة مثل FPGA أو *CPLD* والعتاد الفعلي يحدد من شيفرة *VHDL* المنفذة كما في بعض أشكال شريحة المعالج.

*البداية:*

في لغة *VHDL* كما في أي لغة برمجة عتادية أو برمجية كي تكون خبيراً فإن ذلك يتطلب دراسة وتمرين ،وإذا كان المستخدم يرغب بتعلم تشفير*RTL* كتصميم دارات عتادية عن طريق *VHDL* فإن حزم التصميم و التركيب الموجودة كافية للتعلم.إن معرض البوابات التخطيطية يظهر للمستخدم تصاميم مركبة كالمخططات القابلة للانقياد ،والكثير من حزم التصميم *FPGA* تقدم طرق إدخال تصاميم بديلة مثل النسخ المؤقت لمخطط الحالة و الرسوم التخطيطية.وهذه الحزم تزودنا بقالب بدء مفيد لتشفير الأنواع الأساسية من التعليمات التكرارية و الدروس التي يتضمنها التي يتضمنها مفيدة ومساعدة . تقريباً جميع نسخ المحاكاة وتصميم FPGA تدعم كلا *Verilog* و *VHDL* تسمح للمستخدم بتعلم كلا اللغتين . بالإضافة إلى أن معظم التصاميم المستوردة نماذج من المكتبات وبعض التصاميم التي تتضمن عدة *Architecture* .

*البنية الأساسية*



*entity* (_كيان_)، يحدد واجهة الترابط (المداخل و المخارج) فقط من دون تحديد الوظيفة.
*architecture* (_البنيان_)، يحدد وظيفة الكيان و يتالف من قسمين تصريحي (declarative) و إيعازي (command).
 
*طرق توصيف البنيان*



توصيف بنيوي _structure_
التوصيف على مستويات عليا
يستخدم بشكل اساسي لدى المحاكاة
 
توصيف سلوكي _behavior_
مناسب لعمليات التركيب _synthesis_
المصمم يتحكم ببنية تصميمه.
 
 
*أمثلة:*


*بوابة AND:*

شرح بسيط للبوابات المنطقية تقنية رقمية
تبدو كالتالي في الـ *VHDL*:
-- (this is a VHDL comment)

-- import std_logic from the IEEE library
library IEEE;
use IEEE.std_logic_1164.all;

-- this is the entity
entity ANDGATE is
port ( 
IN1 : in std_logic;
IN2 : in std_logic;
OUT1: out std_logic);
end ANDGATE;
architecture RTL of ANDGATE is

begin

OUT1 <= IN1 and IN2;

end RTL;


ويارب اكون قدرت افيدكوا:56:​


----------



## ادور (1 يونيو 2009)

مشكور والله لك كل الاحترام والتقدير لك وكل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## يحيى قناوى (23 يونيو 2009)

انا درستها الترم ده وعلى فكرة يا شباب ممتازة وربنا يوفقكم وممكن تتقوى بيها بكورسات فى جامعة القاهرة


----------



## dercncplaner (5 يوليو 2009)

هي عندي في الفصل القادم إن شاء الله


----------



## moon_moon (9 يوليو 2009)

الموضوع مفيد جدا 
لو سمحتوا لو حد عنده برمجه جهاز قياس اشاره القلب على fpgaهبقى شاكره جدا


----------



## dercncplaner (9 يوليو 2009)

moon_moon قال:


> الموضوع مفيد جدا
> لو سمحتوا لو حد عنده برمجه جهاز قياس اشاره القلب على fpgaهبقى شاكره جدا



أنا لم أفهم ما تقصدين أختى

ربما تفصدين الجهاز الذي يحدّد عدد دقّات القلب

أنصحك بالمحاولة بمفردك، أنا بعد أن أتعلّمها سأحاول الكثير


----------



## مصطفى أفكار (12 يوليو 2009)

هذه لغه جميله جدا انا درستها فى الكليه السنه دى وكانت سهله جدا ومفيده فى مجال الالكترونيات
ولها تطبيقات مهمه


----------



## qqr45 (28 يونيو 2010)

thank you


----------



## شيماداكامبي (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور بس في معلومات كثيرة منتظرين كتابتها في منتدى المهندسين العرب


----------



## dercncplaner (13 نوفمبر 2010)

أنا الحمد لله تعلّمتها بشكل جيّد


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (17 ديسمبر 2010)

فعلا معلومات مفيدة ارجو ان تستمر في هذا العطاء


----------



## المهندسه سحر (2 سبتمبر 2014)

يا جماعه حد متخصص في البرمجه بلغه ال vhdl يساعدني


----------

